# Eclipse Systemvorrausetzungen



## LosJavos (14. Sep 2012)

Hi,
mein Notebook ist vor kurzem abgeschmirt. Bald werde ich mir ein neues kaufen, will aber warten bis Windows 8 rauskommt  . Für die Restzeit versuche ich jetzt mir was möglichst billiges zusammenzustellen. Das Hauptkriterium ist für mich, dass Eclipse Indigo (besser natürlich Eclipse Juno) läuft. Heißt: Muss nicht schnell laufen, sollte aber stabil sein, sodass die Arbeit noch Spaß macht und nicht nervt. Leider hab ich wenig im Netz zum Thema Systemvorrausetzungen gefunden. Also weiß jemand was konkretes oder hat entsprechende Erfahrungen?
Wichtig wäre halt Ram-Größe, Prozessortyp(->Kerne) und  Frequenz...


----------



## nillehammer (14. Sep 2012)

Habe gerade mal in die eclipse.ini im Eclipse-Installationsverzeichnis geschaut. Dort steht u.a., dass Eclipse per Default mit Xmx384m gestartet wird. Das wird man evtl. gerne mal auf 512m erhöhen wollen. Hinzu kommt der Speicher für das Java-Programm, an dem Du jeweils entwickelst. Dessen Speicherverbrauch hängt natürlich stark vom Verwendungszweck ab. Lässt sich also nicht pauschal sagen, aber 512m sollten es dafür auch sein, wenn man mal mehr als die Standardmäßig zugewiesenen 64m braucht. Wenn du jetzt noch andere Prozesse laufen lassen willst/musst, würde ich unter 2GB RAM nicht anfangen. (Ich glaube, dass das auch schon die empfohlene Mindestausstattung für Windows ist)

Die in den Notebooks verbauten CPUs sind alle ausreichend leistungsfähig. Du wirst Dir ja NICHT eines dieser Super-Billig Subnotebooks kaufen wollen, die manchmal zu Handyverträgen dazugelegt werden...

Ansonsten, wenn Du mit dem Display des Notebooks entwickeln willst und keinen externen Monitor anschließen willst, mindestens eine Auflösung mit 1200 Pixeln Breite. Bei meinem Notebook habe ich nur 1024 und da muss ich das Outline-View eigentlich schon schließen, um genug Platz für den Quellcode- und den Tree zu haben.


----------



## LosJavos (14. Sep 2012)

Hmm 2Gb RAM, sollte ich günstig mit wegkommen  
Nein, ich werde mir jetzt kein  Notebook kaufen, erst ca einem Monat und dann gutes, dahingehend habe ich auch keine Bedenken was die Leistung angeht. 
Ich brauche aber irgendwas für die zwischenzeit -> kein Notebook, sondern billiges Motherboard und so (hab da noch ein altes Netzteil und Bildschirm, sowie Festplatte). Meinst du, dass ein Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2x 2,2GHz als Prozessor ausreicht oder kann man da noch tiefer gehen ?


----------



## nillehammer (14. Sep 2012)

> Meinst du, dass ein Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2x 2,2GHz als Prozessor ausreicht oder kann man da noch tiefer gehen ?


Das reicht. Habe gerade mal meinen Lieblings-Computerversand angesurft. Habe unterhalb des von Dir genannten Modells nur noch einen AMD Single Core Sempron für 30EUR gefunden. Der würde es zwar auch tuen, aber so knausrig muss man ja nu auch nicht sein.


----------



## LosJavos (15. Sep 2012)

Also ich hab noch ein altes Mainboard gefunden. Daraus liese sich noch folgendes mitmachen:
Win Xp , Amd Geode 1,8GHz, 1,5Gb SDram . Reicht das für Eclipse oder ist das zu schwach?


----------



## ARadauer (15. Sep 2012)

Es kommt auch auf die Größe der Projekte an.... wenn du ein paar Tausend Klassen in einem rießen Multi Modul Projekt hast ist das schon nochmal ein unterschied zu einem kleinen hello World Test...


----------



## LosJavoa (15. Sep 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt auch auf die Größe der Projekte an.... wenn du ein paar Tausend Klassen in einem rießen Multi Modul Projekt hast ist das schon nochmal ein unterschied zu einem kleinen hello World Test...



Naja ich schätze maximal 20 Klassen pro Projekt.  Und wenn Multi Modul Projekte Projekte sind, die aus mehreren anderen Projekten bestehe dann sinds 20 Klassen pro Multi Modul Projekt , aufgeteilt auf ca vier Projekte ...


----------

